# Firehouse Table



## Jimmysmill13 (Nov 10, 2015)

I am just showing off a recent table I have build. The table is constructed of 8" Steel I Beam(legs), and 6" Channel (frame). The table top is 1 1/4" thick rough cut oak that is recessed and has an epoxy clear coat poured on it. The table is 4'W x 10'L


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cool! I love the steel incorporated into the table. It's very manly!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's very nice. I too like the wood on steel.


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

I love the rough paint work on the steel.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Very rugged unique item, but be certain those guys at station 61 don't decide to "barrow" it. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Perfect!*

The entire fire station could burn down and that will be the only thing left standin' ........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW! You could land a plane on that! And that table top you made is beautiful! Very nice work.


----------



## Jimmysmill13 (Nov 10, 2015)

Quo Fan said:


> I love the rough paint work on the steel.


Thanks!!

The photos don't do much justice, The paint work looks much better in person. The black stain on the red paint really highlights the details of the table.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That's is gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Your table looks stout enough to park a fire truck on.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!!!!! Did you use the ladder truck to pick it up and put it in place? or about 20 firefighters?


----------



## Slootman (Nov 25, 2015)

Wat cool. I like the finish too on the legs.


----------



## Slootman (Nov 25, 2015)

That's way! Cool.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice piece being put to very good use! Nice job.


----------



## Jimmysmill13 (Nov 10, 2015)

dirty-curty said:


> Beautiful work!!!!!!! Did you use the ladder truck to pick it up and put it in place? or about 20 firefighters?



It definitely weighs a lot, took 6 guys to carry it into the kitchen. I had the table on caster while I was building it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm gonna fire up this thread .....*

Lots of threads on farmhouse tables, here's a firehouse table that would be the pride of any fire station. Nice work!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure don't have to worry about anyone loading it up and running off with it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I love that "swimming pool" finish.
We have it on our dining table.
johnep


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

That is one fine looking table! 

Did you burn the top or use stain to darken the grain?
How is the top attached?
How did you do the 19?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

FYI: The last time that @Jimmysmill13 visited this website was May 2016. He is the one who built the table. Let's see if this newfound attention gets him to come back to answer questions.

I admit, I am curious to know what prompted him to build it. Did he work there? Was it a commission? Something else?


----------



## Jimmysmill13 (Nov 10, 2015)

samandothers said:


> That is one fine looking table!
> 
> Did you burn the top or use stain to darken the grain?
> How is the top attached?
> ...


Thank you,

The top is rough cut oak. I did minimal sanding to the top so I could keep most of the saw marks. I used a dark walnut stain.

The 19 is a black piece of vinyl decal. I had a made from a graphics company.

The top is attached to angle iron clips and cross bar supports I welded in. The top is 5 quarter oak.


----------



## Jimmysmill13 (Nov 10, 2015)

Tool Agnostic said:


> FYI: The last time that @Jimmysmill13 visited this website was May 2016. He is the one who built the table. Let's see if this newfound attention gets him to come back to answer questions.
> 
> I admit, I am curious to know what prompted him to build it. Did he work there? Was it a commission? Something else?


Thanks, 

I am still around just don’t post much. I built this for the firehouse I work at. The kitchen in this firehouse was being renovated and we need a new table to match. Below are few photos with table and finished renovations. 

This table seats 10 comfortably.


----------

